# Advice on Boots



## Sine Metu (Jun 21, 2010)

Well I can't push off climbing without lineman boots any longer. I am looking for the best boot for the lowest price. I have three below in the links. The Red Dawgs I've heard poor reviews on, however, not on that specific model...I would appreciate any input on these boots if anyone has used them or knows anyone that uses them what they think? Also if anyone knows any other good boots I've missed feel free to suggest thank you!


http://www.jharlen.com/wescorw9716100.html

http://wesspur.com/boots/thorogood-16inch-boots.htm

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=51803 11D


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 21, 2010)

When I was climbing, I used Georgia Logger Boots. They have a good steel shank in them, so the spurs didn't dig in to my instep. 

Gary


----------



## bullbuck (Jun 23, 2010)

i am trying not to steal this thread alltogether,but on the subject of boots,i am looking at buying a pair of danner rain forest boots.does anyone have any input good or bad?


----------



## CaptPat (Jun 23, 2010)

Wesco


----------



## tramp bushler (Jun 23, 2010)

*boots for spurs*

. my #1 pick is Viberg . # 2 would be Whites . .. I wear Vibergs .... . I,ve had and wore Wesco's alot but they don't have the support the first 2 picks do ........ I really liked Currins Green . corks climbing . they were very comfortable . but I have no idea if they are still available ... Buffalo and High Line were very good also ... Linemans boots for less than 350 $ are not boots I want to spend much time in the tree with ..


----------



## yooper (Jun 23, 2010)

I would not buy the red dawgs....I have had them and that's exactly what ya get, red dawgs. most uncomfortable boot I ever wore. they also started to fall apart real quick.


----------



## bullbuck (Jun 23, 2010)

tramp bushler said:


> . my #1 pick is Viberg . # 2 would be Whites . .. I wear Vibergs .... . I,ve had and wore Wesco's alot but they don't have the support the first 2 picks do ........ I really liked Currins Green . corks climbing . they were very comfortable . but I have no idea if they are still available ... Buffalo and High Line were very good also ... Linemans boots for less than 350 $ are not boots I want to spend much time in the tree with ..



how much do you have to give for a pair of vibergs tramp busheler?slowp had reccomended kuliens,and i am sure that they are a very good boot,but i spit some beer out when she said the pricetag was 600 plus!!!im not gonna go much over 350 for any boot...but i also fully understand that"you get what you pay for".talked to several fire guys and the"whites"wescos"debate continues....looking for a poor boy medium in there somewherep.s.i am in a tree maybe two times a year,pretty much a groundman


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 27, 2010)

My son and I both wear White's. I bought my first pair around 1987, wore Wesco before that. The Wesco boots were resoled by the local dealer and ruined. My second pair of Wesco were corks that ripped the toungue out. Don't like them at all. A buddy I worked with 2 years ago bought a pair of Red Dawgs, they lasted maybe 2 weeks before the seams started falling apart. A climber friend of mine loves his.

White's, Nick's, Viberg, look at Baker Boots site, Drew's boots, a few others I don't recall off hand are all good. ebay is a good place to look for used boots but you have to know what you are looking at.

If you order custom boots like White's then talk to them on the phone first and find out all the options for climbing boots.


----------



## PineFever (Jun 27, 2010)

I have always worn Georgia loggers, the ones made in the USA.
They cost a little more than the Georgia imports.
I recently bought a pair of Red Dawg climbers, so far they are ok as I'm still breaking them in. For the price I just had to try a pair, how long they will last remains to be seen. I will be alternating them with the Georgia boots, the one thing I can say is I really like the 16" height for when I have to use spurs, as all the other boots I have ever owned only went as tall as twelve inches.
Good luck with your choice.


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Jun 27, 2010)

I've got Danner Quarry Loggers. Only a 10" boot but hold up extremely well and sell for bout $200 so they don't break the bank. Extremely comfortable as well. I have enough padding on my spurs that it doesn't bother me that they are only 10".


----------



## madhatte (Jun 28, 2010)

Right now I think Nick's are my favorite bang-for-the-buck boot. I've had Buffalos, Hoffmans, White's and Georgias over the years, and none of them match the cost/quality ratio Nick's manage to pull off.


----------



## teatersroad (Jun 29, 2010)

2dogs said:


> My son and I both wear White's. I bought my first pair around 1987, wore Wesco before that. The Wesco boots were resoled by the local dealer and ruined. My second pair of Wesco were corks that ripped the toungue out. Don't like them at all.



Kinda think you had bad luck with the Wesco's, and a poor bootsmith. Mine have been great, and I'd buy another pair in a heartbeat. They are fireline boots, not climbers, but I think the quality carries across the line. I think the trinity of good boots would be Wesco's, White's, or Nick's. and it sounds like the Viberg's may be a cut above all of 'em. Can't say.

Wesco's has a seconds selection on their website that's worth looking into. I wouldn't buy 'em without trying them on first though. So, local to Portland.


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Jun 29, 2010)

Best for the lowest price can mean many things. I'd buy the best for the highest price you can afford. Whites beat Wescos usually, though I'm sure Wesco would stand behind the product if your tongue guard ripped out.

Whatever you buy, be sure they feel really comfortable when you buy them. Don't bank on boots that aren't comfortable feeling better. Boots that feel good will only get better.

Check out Madsen's:

www.madsens1.com


----------

